

Low-Calorie Diet May Extend Life in Primates - monkeybusiness
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/10/science/10aging.html?_r=1&src=twr

======
noelchurchill
Just the other day I saw a post to a nyt article saying that slightly
overweight people were more likely to live longer too. So how do you eat a low
calorie diet AND stay slightly overweight? Eat salads and never move??

